# The Stench from Canada



## billski (May 31, 2010)

The 100 wildfires in Quebec province are quite stinky here in metro Boston.  Went out early today, up to Chelmsford MA, thought it was my car at first.  This stuff is putrid.  Went to Logan about 1pm and the city skyline looked like LA.    
For those up north, is it just as stinky?

First day I didn't want to be out of doors.


----------



## Ski Diva (Jun 1, 2010)

Yep, had it here in the greater Ludlow, VT area. At first I thought my neighbor was burning something  -- that's how present it seemed. Hopefully, the rain today will clear it out.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 1, 2010)

The smokey smell actually permeated the indoors where we left our windows open. Took a step outside and smelled like I was right in front of a camp fire. Not as bad when I drove down to MA but that was after the wind change. But I assume the closer to the boarder, the worse it was. It was bad enough to delay my bike ride until 11am whereas I wanted to get out first thing.


----------



## billski (Jun 1, 2010)

At least down here they say it will persist until later in the week when the winds change direction.  Apparently the rain won't help when it just keeps coming.  it was annoying enough that this is the first time I've driven with the windows up since March...   

Down here it doesn't smell like campfire, it smells more like something chemical, hard to describe.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 1, 2010)

Not stinky up here...just like smoke from a campfire.  As to chemical smell, I think that is something down there...nothing like that here.  Very hazy.


----------



## billski (Jun 1, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Not stinky up here...just like smoke from a campfire.  As to chemical smell, I think that is something down there...nothing like that here.  Very hazy.


Yep.  It's probably the mix with urban pollution creating a unique aroma.:-(


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## billski (Jun 1, 2010)

hee! hee!  catchy tune too!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 1, 2010)

I wouldn't call the smell of wood burning a stench...that's what you smell everyday in a major city like Boston. For those that pine to live out west alittle or sometimes alot of smoke in the air is a pretty normal occurance from fires. I was living in Jackson during the Yellowstone fires of 1988 that burned half the park. Every morning the sun rose blood red from the smoke. it was strange. Even with 55,000 firefighters in the park they could not put down the fires. It lasted for nearly 2 months until mother nature doused it with snow. As Diva said the rain today is taking down the smoke. If your sensitive to smoke in the air you probably don't want to live out west.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 1, 2010)

Yesterday morning and most of the day was weird.  After reading the weather forecast Sunday night and they called for 'Patchy Smoke', and then reading about the fires in QC, we thought Monday would be interesting.  Just about every window was open and the house did smell like a campfire.  The sky was really really hazy, couldn't see any of the mountain peaks.  Most of the haze was gone by 2.


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2010)

I was climbing up Falling Waters Sunday AM and got somewhere between 3,500' and 4,500' and started smelling campfires...I thought it was weird that Lafayette campground could produce that much smoke! Realized the source upon returning home Monday night. Weird Memorial Day anyway, I was able to swim for extended durations in the lakes region - water temps are closer to July 4th than Memorial Day.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 1, 2010)

#128/#495 traffic?.....no no way...lol.


----------



## billski (Jun 1, 2010)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I wouldn't call the smell of wood burning a stench...that's what you smell everyday in a major city like Boston. For those that pine to live out west alittle or sometimes alot of smoke in the air is a pretty normal occurance from fires. I was living in Jackson during the Yellowstone fires of 1988 that burned half the park. Every morning the sun rose blood red from the smoke. it was strange. Even with 55,000 firefighters in the park they could not put down the fires. It lasted for nearly 2 months until mother nature doused it with snow. As Diva said the rain today is taking down the smoke. If your sensitive to smoke in the air you probably don't want to live out west.



Guess I wasn't very clear. The smell around the city is NOT like wood burning, which I'm very familiar with.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 1, 2010)

it was wierd yesterday we were up river at Clayton and ABay in the 1000Islands clear as a bell heading east toward home we hit the wall of HAZE and woodsmoke smell which got progressively stronger as we approached our home region of the River about 60 miles south of Ottawa . Fortunately the winds shifted and last nites rain took the Haze out of our region . Today is nice and bright and SUNNY


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 1, 2010)

Maine is back in an Air Quality Alert, as well as two counties in northern New Hampshire.


----------

